# HKC (battery saw)



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

So as you guys saw from my TBA post I bought the HKC and sys vac yesterday. I wanted to give a little run down because I really wanted something bigger which mafell offered.

I decided to go battery powered to see how it does, and like festool battery stuff, its got plenty of ass. Only takes one battery which is nice for weight. If you want a big beefy saw, this saw is not the one. However, if you want a light weight saw that has a fairly decent cut capacity... It's a pleasure to use.

Storage-
As festool has done so well in the past with storage, this one is obviously no different. The battery and charger fit nicely under the saw and the charger has a great little spot to wrap the chord around on the charger. You do however have to make sure the blade is set all the way down to get it to fit well. It's easy to make the mistake of treating it like your ts55 when stowing which is a little bit of a problem when getting used to it (more on that next).

The nuts and bolts-
At first glance and feel of the saw it seems quite a bit like the ts55 but thats a wrong interpretation. It's not a plunge saw, at all but unlike a circular saw in how you set the depth; so its kind of odd. I really like how to pull the blade guard back. Setting the depth is a bit odd how the guage is in the back and then the further the guage goes down the higher the blade goes up, which is the exact opposite of the ts55. I think this is just a getting used to thing. Haven't looked at changing the blade yet, hah. The feel of it is great, good weight ratio, very stable in your hand. One thing I dont like (and I suppose this is just a saw of this nature with decent collection) is that you can't see the blade from the side you are cutting from. I almost feel a left handed blade would have been better just for comfortability. As soon as I get used to and trusting the track I'm sure it will become less of an issue.

The track-
Its easy to put the saw on and off. That being said, I cant stand their chip guard strip, it really does suck... I have some extra makita ones and plan on changing probably within the next couple weeks (as soon as this one even starts to peel). Finding a place to store the track is a little odd too with the mechanisms both on top and bottom because it never sits flat. Sliding the guage is not nearly as easy as I would hoped it would be. Its not like its hard or anything but mafells seems to just slide, their stops (I think its like 0, 15, 22.5, 45, 60 don't exactly remember) are serious. You don't need to tighten the set screw when on a stop because it ain't moving unless you putt some pressure on it or are in the process of sliding it. The angles go both ways and you just gotta love a switch hitter.

Power-
Seems to have a lot of ass for the battery. I was cutting 6/4 × 12 ash with it today and it had no problem and didn't show a hint of slowing down after 10 or so cuts. From what I've heard of the fuel saws this is comparable, I think. Not a lick of difference between a regular circular saw and it for initial cutting.

The cut-
Its awkward at first. Make a tick mark and the table on your circular saw and it slides so I might be an 1/8 to 1/16 away from my mark when I put the saw up to the board before I start the cut and then position the blade on the line before pulling the trigger. The anti slip stuff makes it tough to slide it after you've set the track on the lumber. I'm thinking I have to get used to making the tick mark on the very edge of the board instead of 1/2-1" up beyond the edge and then squaring. Little modification on the user side depending on how you mark things. The cut is smooth, really nice, and feels quite natural. I also cut a couple melamine old cabinet doors (to see the cut see pics for track side and outside cuts). I have the 420 (?) track and will be buying the bigger one too. The 4 whatever is certainly good for most tasks but it would be nice to have one that can cut a bit longer for those few cuts.

Dust collection and etc-
The dust collection is surprisingly good with just a bag, like silly good. The problem is it doesnt come with a bag. You have to buy it as an accessory. My machinery guy was pissed no one told him about it and got on the horn about it, I guess thats a head scratcher to everyone right now, no big deal, but being a battery saw I would expect it to come with it. With a vac it is nearly as good as the ts55 on DC. Then to hook it to a vac their is another connection which is actually nice because it keeps the hose farther away from the work piece. Originally I thought it would be annoying but instead it was a pleasant surprise.

Overall-
I'm pretty happy with it. I was thinking of moving towards festool for my battery stuff and getting out of the dewalt stuff; this was the one I wanted to jump in with. Batteries are fairly priced. The fact it doesnt have a power guage sucks a bit because I got really used to that. Its a lot of saw for the price. The biggest let down is it doesn't come with a bag. It will take some getting used to but I think it is good enough for me to stay away from mafell for a little longer. It doesn't replace the miter saw by any means but is a great addition for mobility and a quick choice for larger pieces. It is well worth the money. Mafell will be getting some of my money, but not on a cross cut side anytime soon.

In short this saw is to a miter saw what the track saw is to the table saw. As soon as you find a reason, like headers, larger pieces of wood, cross cutting more than one board at a time, stair stringers, end panels, small doors, etc. Go ahead and pull the trigger, I have a feeling this is one of those saws you'll find more uses for the more you use it.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Forgot tbe picture


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks like I'll be spending even MORE money ......


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Looks like I'll be spending even MORE money ......


Pretty nice little saw. I haven't sent those sortainers yet. Been silly busy, if you still want them I'll still send them but I put them in the ambulance and they're actually coming in use...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Pretty nice little saw. I haven't sent those sortainers yet. Been silly busy, if you still want them I'll still send them but I put them in the ambulance and they're actually coming in use...


No worries man. I know the hassle of getting rid of them is more than the money you want for them. I knew you were one busy cat. I am more interested in that trim router if you're still wanting to get rid of it.

That is good to hear about dust collection. Watching videos on both the Mafell and the Festie, the Mafell looked to be a better unit in that respect.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you tried it on a regular track?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

It has dust on it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> Have you tried it on a regular track?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will probably do that today if Dickhead doesnt get to it first.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> I will probably do that today if Dickhead doesnt get to it first.


Lol.....this says a lot about your auto correct. ...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Frequent response? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

That was typed that way. On a computer.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> That was typed that way. On a computer.


Even better....lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> It has dust on it.


That thing is the wrong color!


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> I will probably do that today if Dickhead doesnt get to it first.


Dickhead is in Pennsylvania.

Dan is "special":whistling


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Dickhead is in Pennsylvania.
> 
> Dan is "special":whistling


What's that supposed to mean?

I used it on the FS track and ripped a 45 on a 2x4. Its got more balls than I expected and the cut was great, much better than a jobsite table saw and much easier.

Edit:

It was a little awkward to get used to and the dust collection is nothing like the TS55. I would never use it a finished space like I do the TS 55. I ordered the Panther blade to see how that performs. For framing and 'rough' work the HKC is exactly what I had hoped for.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> I used it on the FS track and ripped a 45 on a 2x4. Its got more balls than I expected and the cut was great, much better than a jobsite table saw and much easier.
> 
> ...


Dan,

How did the rip go on the 2x4? Did it leave a nib on the bottom of the keep side?

Tom


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

On one side it does. The other side is paper thin and falls off.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Dan. I appreciate your time to respond.

I'll be ordering an HK, just don't know which one to get yet. I've got 3 frames coming up so it should come in handy.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> What's that supposed to mean?
> 
> .


Living up to the name:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

It is good to know it can cut a bevel on a 2x...seems like a real nice saw for cutting Jack rafters.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom M said:


> How crooked are you guys cutting 8 in risers and 10 inch treads on strings? Its crazy. And you still have the opposite side of the blade to compensate for.


It's not that I can't freehand them as good as anyone else. It's a matter of removing the chance of error and thus speeding up a repetitive process.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

EricBrancard said:


> It's not that I can't freehand them as good as anyone else. It's a matter of removing the chance of error and thus speeding up a repetitive process.


I get the intent but....come on you know how wood is. Even you overcome straight edges and clean cuts there will still be variables from cupping.

You know my point. At some point it doesn't save much.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Once I get my kss300 we can get together and compare the two.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Once I get my kss300 we can get together and compare the two.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I was looking at the kss300 specs. It looks like the depth of cut is less than the HK55. That kss60 that deckhead was talking about looks like a beast. I bet the 300 with the flextrack is a lot more versatile than the HK outside of framing, though.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> It's not that I can't freehand them as good as anyone else. It's a matter of removing the chance of error and thus speeding up a repetitive process.


2 pins on a 7" wide track is going to keep the track at the correct angle all of the time ? On PT wood?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I was looking at the kss300 specs. It looks like the depth of cut is less than the HK55. That kss60 that deckhead was talking about looks like a beast. I bet the 300 with the flextrack is a lot more versatile than the HK outside of framing, though.


Yeah it's depth of cut is 4cm straight down, so once you put it on a track it's even less. No good for anything thick. I just like the concept of having a crosscut track and a flexible track and a plunge cut saw all in one tidy little systainer. Kind of a jack of all trades saw.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

rrk said:


> 2 pins on a 7" wide track is going to keep the track at the correct angle all of the time ? On PT wood?


That's not the plan at all. I will be making a template like usual, then tracing the lines on all the boards and then laying the track across the line using the non slip strips to hold it just like you would do with a normal track saw. Again, I'm not cutting 3 stringers for one set of steps, I'm cutting like 40-50 between 3 sets.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I decided to stick with the HK corded saw and if I add a cordless it will be the Mafell 36 V down the line. I though a lot about workflow and what I would be using each for and it will make more sense for me that way. That said, this HK is a stringer cutting machine. Set everything up like I planned and I'm very happy with the results. All cuts except the riser cuts are on the splinter guard. The remaining riser cuts are easy enough to just eye the offset, lay the track and go.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I decided to stick with the HK corded saw and if I add a cordless it will be the Mafell 36 V down the line. I though a lot about workflow and what I would be using each for and it will make more sense for me that way. That said, this HK is a stringer cutting machine. Set everything up like I planned and I'm very happy with the results. All cuts except the riser cuts are on the splinter guard. The remaining riser cuts are easy enough to just eye the offset, lay the track and go.


I cut six stringers from design to finish with a landing in about an forty five minutes. That's okay for speed but what was so impressive, was they were dead nuts equal.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Deckhead said:


> I cut six stringers from design to finish with a landing in about an forty five minutes. That's okay for speed but what was so impressive, was they were dead nuts equal.


It works with that small of a cut? I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> It works with that small of a cut? I'm still on the fence.


What do you mean? Each stringer had 6 treads, it was cut out of 2x12, 7-3/8" risers. Only thing you couldn't cut was last riser (maybe last landing, can't remember it was 2 weeks ago)

It's a good saw. You'd like it I think. If I was you I'd probably go corded though with how much you'd use it. Came real close to a the kss60 this week. I think in Dec it just might happen. Getting the chorded though.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

The other cool thing was I had to straight-line my template 2x12 before laying it out with the square and was ready to set up my tracksaw before it dawned on me, why setup another tool? Unhooked the FSK and dropped it on the 106" track and made a super fast rip with the thin kerf low tooth-count blade.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Where do you guys buy your blades? We hit a few nails today and I need to order a few.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Usually Amazon, primarily because of the 2 day shipping.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Timuhler said:


> Where do you guys buy your blades? We hit a few nails today and I need to order a few.


If you have a TS 55 put one of those blades on for now. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Timuhler said:


> Where do you guys buy your blades? We hit a few nails today and I need to order a few.




Carbide processors

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/search.php?search_query=festool


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> I cut six stringers from design to finish with a landing in about an forty five minutes. That's okay for speed but what was so impressive, was they were dead nuts equal.


Somebody can hand me an old sidewinder with a sharp blade and I can do the same thing in 45 minutes with maybe even a smoke break...I don't need a $1000 saw to do it. 

Some pictures of the work you've accomplished with this fashion show of tools you've been buying or it's BS


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Somebody can hand me an old sidewinder with a sharp blade and I can do the same thing in 45 minutes with maybe even a smoke break...I don't need a $1000 saw to do it.
> 
> Some pictures of the work you've accomplished with this fashion show of tools you've been buying or it's BS


Seriously?  There's a few of us using these now. Nobody gives a s**t if you "need" one or not.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Seriously?  There's a few of us using these now. Nobody gives a s**t if you "need" one or not.


Just saying. No need to be jackoffy about it.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Tom M said:


> The saw doesnt justify the cost


They have to have the eye candy. Then when their wife decides to cuckhold them because they spent too much money on themselves they scratch their head


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Irishslave said:


> So what you are saying is this saw has accessory jigs available that make it essential for production work? In that case I could see the point. Kind of like gang cutting only with better accuracy?
> 
> 
> 
> I maybe get 1 job a year where this might be helpful....and I'd keep it in mind....I get mixed bag chit...this year has been as much rehab as decks with a lot of handyman, plumbing and a few small kitchens and repair chit....real mixed bag....I will buy what I need....the last job was 4 20 ton jacks.....had to lift an I-beam to replace framing underneath and over head....last thing I need is a $600 new saw laying on the floor to get smashed :laughing:




Of coarse the first and only thing to get smashed is that shiny new expensive saw! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tom M said:


> No matter how meticulously I cut mine I will still get a wobble with a straight edge across the treads. I expect it so out comes the grinder with a 40grit flappy and it evens out fast.


The track eliminates the wobble because the saw is riding on a straight, flat surface that bridges the imperfections in the wood. That's why I said I faced the cup up on all the cuts to the track bridges the high spots. With the cup facing down, the track will see-saw on the board which compromises the results.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Dan_Watson said:


> Usually Amazon, primarily because of the 2 day shipping.


Thanks Dan, which blade do you like for framing or decking cuts? Mostly at this point we are cutting 2x and ply or OSB


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Dan did you buy the hkc or the hk? I really wish the hkc had 2 batteries. One is fine for most applications but I was plowing through full depth a bunch this week and a little more power would have been a good thing.


HKC. A little more power would be nice, it does bog down a little. But I am used to a wormdrive. Switching to the Panther blade definitely helps. 

We got the cordless because of being able to use it as a track saw as well. Now we have the TS55 and the HKC. 

The HKC has been great for what we need, but we are not production framing. The best use so far was for ripping cedar impressions siding panels.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Timuhler said:


> Thanks Dan, which blade do you like for framing or decking cuts? Mostly at this point we are cutting 2x and ply or OSB


The Panther 12t.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KQPE798/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The Panther 12t blade is a must have. It eats through rough lumber. The TS55 tends to feel underpowered as it is so it using a more suitable blade goes a long way.

The hkc would be a great siding saw.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> I have the corded one. I didn't think cordless would make a lot of sense for what I wanted to use it for.
> 
> My main saw since April has been the Milwaukee Fuel 7 1/4 18V saw. It's been great and I've cut plenty of stringers with it in the last 8 months. When I got my Makita track saw, I saw someone post something about cutting stringers with a track saw so I tried it on one. It was tedious and slow but the results where very good. Overall, it just wasn't worth the hassle. Then when this saw came out with an attached track and pins to reference and pivot on, I decided to revist the idea.
> 
> ...


Pneumatic guy who hates Paslode's as well. I will deal with the hose, aside from a gun that may or may not shoot. I think they knew I threw one of their brothers off a roof we were sheathing so they are against me now lol


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Some more field notes- 

I have been using the saw for just about everything now. Just making simple cross cuts, I no longer have to strike a line with a speed square. 

I replaced the splinter strip with the rubber one from Makita. Much better now. 

I wish it had an electric brake to speed up time in between cuts. I have become so used to electric brakes as both my current corded sidewinders and Fuel cordless are all equipped with them.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Some more field notes-
> 
> I have been using the saw for just about everything now. Just making simple cross cuts, I no longer have to strike a line with a speed square.
> 
> ...


It really is useful. I ended up getting the longer track too and the other day wifey wanted a glued up slab of sapele for some picture thing about 2'x3' My long arm RAS is down so I grabbed the HKC and put the long track on and I have a permanent square set on my 75" rail. Made a straight line with 75, then squared with long hkc track, then against the square on my 75 again. Was actually as fast or faster than my long arm RAS and table saw and only used one saw.

It's one of those tools that you can use more often than you think. It's a pleasure to use. As long as I'm not cutting 2x I love the fact it's battery.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Some more field notes-
> 
> I have been using the saw for just about everything now. Just making simple cross cuts, I no longer have to strike a line with a speed square.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere electric brakes cause premature wear on the motor...don't know if that's true or not...but I do notice a difference with them as far as convenience. When i'm rapid cutting though I just leave my finger squeezed on the trigger and let her run (probably a bad habit) 

You'd have really liked the old saws like the 315 or the speedmatics...release the trigger and the blade would spin for almost 30 seconds


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> I have a permanent square set on my 75" rail.


Can you elaborate on this?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I read somewhere electric brakes cause premature wear on the motor...don't know if that's true or not...but I do notice a difference with them as far as convenience. When i'm rapid cutting though I just leave my finger squeezed on the trigger and let her run (probably a bad habit)
> 
> You'd have really liked the old saws like the 315 or the speedmatics...release the trigger and the blade would spin for almost 30 seconds


I've always heard the same thing. I guess it makes sense if you're bringing the blade to a rapid stop. Normally I would leave the blade spinning, but this thing uses such a thin kerf blade, it seems like it eats into the splinter strip pretty easy with any deflection so I like the blade to be stopped before I let the track spring back into place.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Still too much money....LOL I cant be sold


Hey do they make fiber cement blades in 6.5" for my cordless? Been thinking of picking it up for drywall. I bet this HKC set up would be useful for that.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Still too much money....LOL I cant be sold
> 
> 
> Hey do they make fiber cement blades in 6.5" for my cordless? Been thinking of picking it up for drywall. I bet this HKC set up would be useful for that.


I'm thinking of starting a "fund my tool fantasy" website


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For drywall I use a 48 tooth blade on my TS-55.

For plaster and fiber cement I use the CMT blade.

For granite-ATS Bushboard blades.

Tom


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Tom M said:


> Hey do they make fiber cement blades in 6.5" for my cordless?


I use a CMT 236.160.04H blade for fiber cement on my TS55 (think that's the same one Tom posted). Works really well . Never tried it on drywall though but I think a beater 28 or 48 tooth blade would work better on drywall .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I read somewhere electric brakes cause premature wear on the motor...don't know if that's true or not..


Creates a side thrust on the motor bearings, so they wear faster. Big deal, new saws are made every day.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Philament said:


> I use a CMT 236.160.04H blade for fiber cement on my TS55 (think that's the same one Tom posted). Works really well . Never tried it on drywall though but I think a beater 28 or 48 tooth blade would work better on drywall .


Same blade I use, CMT also makes a 10 tooth .10H are the last 3 numbers.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> Can you elaborate on this?


I impulse bought the woodpeckers one time tool "track square" when they were having people sign up because I wanted to try to keep from buying a new saw (before hk saws came out). Didn't get the square until after the hk. Track square is a pain to set up and is perfect on a 75 so I leave it on there in the shop. BTW it doesn't even come close to what the issue or hk can do, but it does have some unique benefits.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

EricBrancard said:


> I've always heard the same thing. I guess it makes sense if you're bringing the blade to a rapid stop. Normally I would leave the blade spinning, but this thing uses such a thin kerf blade, it seems like it eats into the splinter strip pretty easy with any deflection so I like the blade to be stopped before I let the track spring back into place.


I tightened mine to the back side track adjustment just the sloghtest bit so I physically have to pull the saw back. I don't like it springing by itself.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ise a regular blade when cutting drywall too but for longevity I figured I would find a dedicated blade like the CMT but not easy to find or come across.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> I tightened mine to the back side track adjustment just the sloghtest bit so I physically have to pull the saw back. I don't like it springing by itself.


I did the same.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I impulse bought the woodpeckers one time tool "track square" when they were having people sign up because I wanted to try to keep from buying a new saw (before hk saws came out). Didn't get the square until after the hk. Track square is a pain to set up and is perfect on a 75 so I leave it on there in the shop. BTW it doesn't even come close to what the issue or hk can do, but it does have some unique benefits.


Only track square with buying, set up time 5 seconds.

https://tsoproducts.com/tools-equipment/grs-16-guide-rail-square/

Full disclosure-----I beta test TSO products (but I purchase the product once it comes to market).

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Only track square with buying, set up time 5 seconds.
> 
> https://tsoproducts.com/tools-equipment/grs-16-guide-rail-square/
> 
> ...


Far superior to the woodpeckers one I have but would be redundant to have another one of them and the hkc.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> Far superior to the woodpeckers one I have but would be redundant to have another one of them and the hkc.


Buy the TSO, that way you have one that works.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

hdavis said:


> Creates a side thrust on the motor bearings, so they wear faster. Big deal, new saws are made every day.


Not you too....These threads gettin too rough for me


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Only track square with buying, set up time 5 seconds.
> 
> https://tsoproducts.com/tools-equipment/grs-16-guide-rail-square/
> 
> ...


TSO Products? Their Roll-a-bed is the shizzle


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> TSO Products? Their Roll-a-bed is the shizzle


Yep-that's Hans.

Tom


----------

